# Insta vs standard tank



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have installed many insta hot water heaters and many standard tanks. For the typical home use does anyone know which is the most energy efficient? With the 18% increase in electric I was looking into something cheaper to run.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I am still not sold the the tankless which i would not tell the customer are insta hot. more like endless hot water. But I guess if you don't live in a colder climate and don't have hard water they should be ok.


----------

